# Interspecies Mingling of Platys



## ksturm079 (Jan 10, 2011)

This may be a stupid question but I'll ask anyways. I already have 2 red wag platys and I'd like to get some more but I'd also like to differentiate the colors.

Will different species of platys hang out together or form their own groups?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They will mix together well and also cross breed since they are all platys. You might get some new interesting color variations.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Most color varieties of platys are the same species. They don't practice color discrimination (unlike humans) and readily cross bred and socialize with each other. Platys will also easily cross bred with Swordtails.


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

The red wag-tail swordtail is a cross between a red wag platy and a red swordtail. Variatus platies are another morph.


----------



## ksturm079 (Jan 10, 2011)

I appreciate the comments and the knowledge. I am going to my LFS this week to see what selection of platys and swordtails they have/have access to.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Wish my guppies and mollies would mingle :/


----------

